# As brooks would say..."It's Sunday, what did you find this past week?"



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2012)

One of the most reliable weekly bragging post there is here on the cabe. And we all count the hours to post our finds or drool about the finds you found.

 Brooks (Phattbikecycles) hope all is well. 
Thinking of you and hope you get better soon.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Aug 5, 2012)

Picked up a couple of wheel sets
Schwinn Automatic red band Kickback S-7 set





Set of schwinn 2x 1 3/4 tires

And another set of MO Mfg. Stamped Murray chrome bendix red band wheel set...thanks Bob.

Was told soulshine73 has packed the 58 Corvette and should arrive soon. Wheels to follow shortly after...cant wait.
Bought a 5hp compressor...dang I hate rattle canning. Hopefully this air supply will be enough to use a spray gun.
Also bought 2 canoes.
Heres one of them




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rednkentucky (Aug 5, 2012)

Hiawatha not sure of the year but it rides has a Kewl Books seat! have to do some work on the spokes.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

Not pretty but pretty rare and in really good riding condition after i tuned,greased,trued wheels,etc.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 5, 2012)

I picked up a set of S-7s for my corvette I bought, picked up a internal nexus 7. 





Oh and bought this too!


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2012)

Tidy up your yard Vince.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks Dave,send me your address and I'll send you a broken flower pot for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm on the Member Map.


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

I forgot.Yup,i see your house.Please dont say member map because I can hear closet doors slamming all over Indiana.


----------



## jpromo (Aug 5, 2012)

Not so much a find as an inquiry, followed by a--'I think he may have one'--followed by another inquiry and further messages and finally a deal struck and a box arrives.

Nevertheless, I got a complete tank for my Colorflow from Bicyclebones!





And it got installed and the condition is spot on for the rest of the bike:


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 5, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Not so much a find as an inquiry, followed by a--'I think he may have one'--followed by another inquiry and further messages and finally a deal struck and a box arrives.
> 
> Nevertheless, I got a complete tank for my Colorflow from Bicyclebones!
> 
> ...




Very nice match. Now you just need a batwing   looks great so far keep up the work.

Nick.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 2012)

*Oh and bought this too!*

Oh and bought this too!



[/QUOTE]

Nice


----------



## z-bikes (Aug 6, 2012)

I bought all of this stuff together from a guy working at the local bike shop.

20" Schwinn DX Tank





1953 Catalog








 Early Seat







Horn Parts


----------



## John (Aug 6, 2012)

*Now you just need a batwing*



Nickinator said:


> Very nice match. Now you just need a batwing   looks great so far keep up the work.
> Nick.




Here it is.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110930939991&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## jpromo (Aug 6, 2012)

John said:


> Here it is.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110930939991&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> ...




Oh yes, there it is! Thanks for that. I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure.. though, it'll probably end beyond what I can justify right now but one never knows!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 6, 2012)

jpromo said:


> Oh yes, there it is! Thanks for that. I'll be keeping an eye on it for sure.. though, it'll probably end beyond what I can justify right now but one never knows!




Its the right color and patina Id get it


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

*1930 Columbia Archbar frame from Blue Nelson's "Secret Stash"*

Got this frame last week but did not have time to post.  1930 Columbia Archbar frame from Blue Nelson's "Secret Stash".  And I want to say a big thanks to Blue for putting all these great bikes & parts back in circulation!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be documenting this build but it has a long way to go & I need A LOT of parts.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2012)

You may already know but the fork is from a circa 1938/1942 Colson. Someone may want it for a their Colson to help offset the cost of procuring a correct fork for the bike.


Gary Mc said:


> I will be documenting this build but it has a long way to go & I need A LOT of parts.


----------



## chitown (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> You may already know but the fork is from a circa 1938/1942 Colson.




Even with the closed fork eyelets instead of normal dropouts? I thought that was a much earlier design. I wouldn't know about manufacturer though, just commenting on the hub mounting section and when that feature was generally used/abandoned.

Nice grabs everyone. Keep 'em coming and if you get a bike on Thursday... just wait until Sunday to post so as to form more an official, weekly tally for the hobby that has evolved into the sport we now know as *COMPETITIVE BIKE COLLECTING*tm.

Weekly prizes are being worked on by the committee. Updates to be given at a future date, sometime in the future.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> You may already know but the fork is from a circa 1938/1942 Colson. Someone may want it for a their Colson to help offset the cost of procuring a correct fork for the bike.




Phil,  Thank You!!!!  That fork has had me confused as I knew it was the wrong fork but what was it???????  I just posted in pre-1933 section asking about it.  Rear facing drop-outs also look wrong to me but definitely not an expert and looking for "expert opinions".  Thanks.  Gary


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2012)

chitown said:


> Even with the closed fork eyelets instead of normal dropouts? I thought that was a much earlier design. I wouldn't know about manufacturer though, just commenting on the hub mounting section and when that feature was generally used/abandoned.




So I guess my post was educational for you. Colson retained the use of the design at least as late as 1940 (I don't have a 41 or 42 fork to compare it to (hence circa) but it is an exact duplicate of the 1940 fork I sold a while back.) I would guess by now I feel I should have shored up my reputation as some one who doesn't speak or post just to blow smoke but apparently that is not fully the case.


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> So I guess my post was educational for you. Colson retained the use of the design at least as late as 1940 (I don't have a 41 or 42 fork to compare it to (hence circa) but it is an exact duplicate of the 1940 fork I sold a while back.) I would guess by now I feel I should have shored up my reputation as some one who doesn't speak or post just to blow smoke but apparently that is not fully the case.




Phil,  I will post the Colson fork in the Buy-Sale-Trade section next week when I get back from a trip so if anyone is interested PM me.  I only build them one at a time so I do not need it & would like to see someone who does get it.  Might be Friday before I can get back to you though.


----------



## chitown (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Colson retained the use of the design at least as late as 1940




Yes, thank you for the additional information as to when this dropout design was utilized by Colson. 



RMS37 said:


> I would guess by now I feel I should have shored up my reputation as some one who doesn't speak or post just to blow smoke but apparently that is not fully the case.




I'm certainly not going to question your reputation for precise and accurate bicycle dating and general bike knowledge. In fact most of your ID's are far more in depth than any others here. Probably more info then if someone were to say pay for such information. I was just looking for more info as always. Thanks again.

But to beat the dead or dying horse that is my quest for bike knowledge, would you say that that type of fork eyelet was generally not used much after the 20's? I don't recall many bikes from the 30's having that feature. Was Colson one of the last major manufacturers to use that design? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2012)

chitown said:


> Probably more info then if someone were to say pay for such information.




I get the oblique reference and I should note that I believe you are trying to win me over by insulting a friend, and swerving to something that in general doesn't sit well with me on this site. I do believe that when all is said and done, there is one individual in this hobby that deserves more credit than anyone for both the breadth of their knowledge and their ability to research answers to questions that avoid the popular preconceived and communally derived answers that ultimately screen the facts and the truth.

  But, past that aside,



chitown said:


> I was just looking for more info as always. Thanks again.
> 
> But to beat the dead or dying horse that is my quest for bike knowledge, would you say that that type of fork eyelet was generally not used much after the 20's? I don't recall many bikes from the 30's having that feature. Was Colson one of the last major manufacturers to use that design? Thanks in advance.




Generalities are great except that the list of exceptions is usually too long to write or memorize. (rear drops equal prewar.) Many manufacturers still used enclosed fork ends on Balloon bicycles. They are a generally good idea until you have to remove the front wheel to change a flat. I can’t speak to every mfg. or all the exact transition years but off the cuff and without digging through my fork pile I can say that Colson, Snyder, Shelby, and CWC all produced Balloon forks with one or two drilled rather than slotted fork ends.

Best,


----------



## OldRider (Aug 6, 2012)

chitown said:


> Yes, thank you for the additional information as to when this dropout design was utilized by Colson.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Chi, at least as late as 1936 Huffman had the eyelets, as on my 1936 Firestone.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2012)

*It was a good week*

I picked up 4 prewar bicycles this past week, 3 from a long road trip to NY state, but barely had the chance to work on them, flying out to Panama for vacation hours after returning home.
So no pics yet except this one, a 36-37 CWC "Double Bar Roadster" in exceptional condition I bought here at the CABE.
Yes it is a base model, but I love the green color and frame...it amazes me in condition being as new like it was in the Bingham's hardware store back in the day with no riding wear.
Phil, I'll get you the SN along with the red Hawthorne "Comet" from the previous week after the Pina Coladas.
Chris


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 6, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Phil, I'll get you the SN along with the red Hawthorne "Comet" from the previous week after the Pina Coladas.
> Chris




Thanks Chris,

But does that mean I'm getting Pina Coladas or just serial numbers? An umbrella drink is sounding good right now.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> Thanks Chris,
> 
> But does that mean I'm getting Pina Coladas or just serial numbers? An umbrella drink is sounding good right now.




Let me put it this way...with what I picked up this past week, drinks and SN's are ON ME!
Chris


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 6, 2012)

Last week I got this 1957 Plymouth from tootsie toys, I read they were made in 59 to somewhere in the 1960's but I can't remember exact.


----------



## chitown (Aug 6, 2012)

RMS37 said:


> I get the oblique reference and I should note that I believe you are trying to win me over by insulting a friend




Sorry, that was not the intent of my post.

I actually think having to pay for research and getting a report on a bike, in theory is good for the hobby. It's just too bad there aren't more folks with the same amount of knowledge to help not only ID bikes but to give context and additional information such as scans or copies of original literature. Most services cost money these days. The fact that you don't charge is proof of the passion you have for not only the bikes but their history. Many other hobbies or fields of collecting have lots of "experts" who on a daily basis make money off appraisals. I see no reason that shouldn't be the case with bikes. 

I was thanking you for your services that you choose to share with total strangers who many times just want to know "How much is it worth" in so many words.

On the subject of communally derived answers that ultimately screen the facts and the truth vs one individual who knows the facts and the truth, I'm sure your friends knowledge and archives of literature are more than most of the "scans and literature" or "ID" threads on this site put together. I guess I just wish there were an effort to scan and archive these treasures *online* for future generations to have. Not only to help ID these bikes but to have that historical context to put them with. I am thankful for everyone who has contributed to this hobby, some more than others and some just for saving a bike that someone else thought was trash.


Chris


----------



## John (Aug 6, 2012)

*Huffman*

I got this.






Thank you  dave the wave for posting


----------



## John (Aug 6, 2012)

*Forgot the pedals*

Forgot the pedals too.







John said:


> I got this.
> 
> View attachment 60251
> 
> Thank you  dave the wave for posting


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 6, 2012)

just got my murry rim from don. great rim and nice to deal with. thanks mark



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
remembering my brother alain age 47.. I miss you.


----------

